# Archey and Pregnancy



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello all,

It has been awhile since I have posted. Just found out I am pregnant at 40. My question is did anyone here continue to practice thier archery when pregnant? And if so for how long? My midwive says go ahead practice all I want. This is my first and both DH and I are archers.

Tamara


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Many women continue shooting up until the day they give birth. As long as you feel comfortable doing it then feel free to enjoy it with out thought of harm to yourself or the baby. Provided your Doctor has no objections!  Ken


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Congratulations! I think one of the archers at the olympics was 6 months or so pregnant and still shot in Athens. If it was unhealthful, I doubt they would have let her continue on. Best of luck.


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Carole Ferriou, multiple field word champion, practiced archery a long time while pregnant. But the only good advice, will be this given by your doctor !
Enjoy !


----------



## lady_merlin (Mar 2, 2004)

*Cybercat*

You have a pm.


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

First of all congratulations! 

I know that great feeling when finding out that you are becoming a parent!  
My wife is 4.5 months pregnant and is contnuing with her shooting, there is no physical constraints but you may find yourself very tired and that makes it hard to concentrate. I also know a few other that said they had their best shooting ever while pregnant, maybe it has something to do with the hormones released during pregnancy  

Best of luck and good shooting!


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

i shot the whole time i was pregnant..in fact, i went and shot the indoor states,just because a friend of my husbands said i couldnt!!dont tell the bowgodez she cant do something!!
i also shot my first 3D tourney a week before i had my son..i got alot of laughs,and alot of pats on the belly,too!!

go ahead..listen to your body...


----------



## Dragon Queen (Dec 6, 2004)

I shot leagues until I was 8 months, when they ended. I just had to make sure I had extra room or I would start bumping into people front or back. Some of the others there thought I was strange for doing it. I also had to rearrange my quiver and belt


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

*pregnancy over*

Thanks all,

It is good to hear that I will have no problems. Unfortanly this pregnancy is over. I am fine but it looks like I might have a problem besides age that is. Well, when DH and I do this again I shall continue my archery.

Thanks
Tamara


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

sorry to hear that,cat..


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

I am sorry too.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Tronjo said:


> I am sorry too.


  Me too. I've been there. I am very sorry...


----------

